# INNOVA Dog Biscuit Warning



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I have not confirmed the below...but it does come from a reliable source to me....

QUOTE:
Dog-related: Food Safety Issue--Innova 20 oz. Dog Biscuits
Posted by: "Sunne Wiginton" [email protected] net wiggys_mom
Fri May 16, 2008 9:28 am (PDT)

I do know the people involved so I trust what is written.


************ ********* ********* *****

Posted Friday, May 16, 2008 by Cheryl Silver who personally confirmed
the information below. Permission is given to crosspost this message
in its entirety--do not edit. Cheryl Silver in Austin,Texas
************ *****
Friends:
If you purchased the green 20 oz bag of Innova dog biscuits--the
large size biscuits--for your pupsters, please check the expiration
date for a December 08 expiration date. This is the batch in
question.

Someone in the neighborhood who just recently purchased some biscuits
at Bark 'n Purr (in Austin,Texas) found pieces of metal and rocks in
these biscuits when breaking them in half for their dogs. The package
was returned to the store and when they and the store staff looked
through some of the other biscuits in the same package, they found
more non-food items in the biscuits. Bark 'n Purr management
contacted the manufacturers immediately and the product has been
pulled off the shelf and sent to the manufacturer.

I confirmed all of the above with the manager at Bark 'n Purr this
morning and told her I would be sending out a note. She was extremely
helpful.

If you have a package in this batch--the batch that expires in
December 08--you can return it to them. As of this morning they have
heard nothing from the manufacturer.

I did ask the store manager if it is likely that this batch of
biscuits would have been distributed only in central Texas. She said
it would likely have gone out all over the country
cheryl silver in allandale neighborhood in Austin,TX

END QUOTE


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm a student rep for Natura. I'll pass the e-mail along and see what they say. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

Did anyone contact Innova to verify this information. I cannot find any recall info. I don't feed those biscuits but I do use another product that they make EVO.


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

I contacted Natura Pet Foods and they sent me the following e-mail:



Sent:
Wed 5/21/08 3:07 PM
I contacted Natura Pet Foods and they sent me the following e-mail:


Statement

From: *Sharon Holden* ([email protected]) 

Sent:
Wed 5/21/08 3:07 PM

To: 





Here is the statement we just spoke about:

“Thank you for bringing your concerns to our attention. We can confirm that on Wednesday, May 14, Natura received a single complaint from a customer in Texas that he found metal particles in a bag of Innova dog treats with an expiration date of December 2008. The customer’s pet did not eat the treats and has not been harmed in any way. We also have confirmed that none of the other inventory at the store where the treats were purchased had any problems, and we have not received similar complaints from anyone. It appears that this is an isolated situation. Nonetheless, Natura is investigating the one package involved in the complaint, and we will do our best to determine the source of the particles. Please be assured that Natura employs numerous techniques and procedures throughout the manufacturing process to ensure that our foods and treats are safe and healthy for your pets. We are committed to 100% customer satisfaction, and will continue to deliver to our customers what we believe is the healthiest pet food in the world. If you have any further questions or concerns, please let us know.”


Please let me know if I can be of further help

Sharon Holden
Natura Pet Products


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Just FYI everybody, I asked my boss at Natura and was told the same thing that Mari posted.


----------

